# 18 months old



## Rifle's1.6




----------



## Rifle's1.6




----------



## McGloomy

Beautiful shepherd!


----------



## Rifle's1.6

McGloomy said:


> Beautiful shepherd!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Petra's Dad

Nice looking dogs! They look happy


----------



## Rifle's1.6

Petra's Dad said:


> Nice looking dogs! They look happy


Thank you buddy,definitely they look happy...!! I have this dog from a person that can't afford it. I took it for my wife but I'm not sure if he is a working line o show line.i was reading about shepherds line and on my opinion he looks like a working line.he's short and straight back.what do you think?


----------

